# Milwaukee Bucks @ Utah Jazz Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (27-41, 7-28 away) 
vs.
Utah Jazz (21-47, 14-19 home)*</h2>*---March 26th, 2005---*









*Delta Center
Salt Lake City, Utah*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 89, *Utah* *86*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:







</h2>




































*PG: Maurice Williams
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Joe Smith 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF/C: Zaza Pachulia 
PF: Marcus Fizer *​
*<h2>Versus:<h2>​*









































*
PG: Keith McLeod 
SG: Gordan Giricek 
SF: Matt Harpring 
PF: Ben Handlogten 
C: Mehmet Okur*

*Key Reserves:*






















*
SG: Raja Bell 
PG: Howard Eisley 
SG: Kirk Snyder*​

*Key Matchup:​**Dan Gadzuric vs. Mehmet Okur​*<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="OKUR, MEHMET" TITLE="OKUR, MEHMET" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/jazz/OKUR, MEHMET.jpg">​
*I want us to win, but if we lose, I won't be mad....*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview*

Preview​ 


> SALT LAKE CITY (Ticker) -- The Milwaukee Bucks make their 15th and final attempt at defeating a Western Conference opponent on the road Saturday when they face the shorthanded Utah Jazz.
> 
> The Bucks nearly got the elusive interconference road win Friday at Golden State. Michael Redd scored 33 points and hit a go-ahead jumper with 4.9 seconds left in overtime, but the Warriors' Derek Fisher drained a 3-pointer at the buzzer to hand Milwaukee a 118-117 loss.
> 
> ...


*Extended Game Preview *


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Oh, a Jazz win... 94x89

Calvin Booth have played 26 minutes in this game, grabbing 5 rebounds and blocking 2 shots... What the Bucks fans thought on this guy?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Oh, a Jazz win... 94x89
> 
> Calvin Booth have played 26 minutes in this game, grabbing 5 rebounds and blocking 2 shots... What the Bucks fans thought on this guy?


*I like him...He is going to be a solid big man off the bench next year. I don't see him sticking around after next year, though, and he even might get traded this offseason or at the deadline next year. *


----------

